# 7th Odyssey Waves National Surfing Competition



## dolina (Feb 28, 2013)

The first time I photographed surfing was back in 2007 at the 4th Odyssey Waves National Surfing Competition. Photos of which can be found at the following links

http://paolo1701.multiply.com/photos/album/48/ABCD_Beach_Calicoan_Island

http://paolo1701.multiply.com/photos/album/49/Surfing_Day_Zero

Fast forward to the 7th Odyssey Waves National Surfing Competition that was held last week at Guiuan, Eastern Samar from October 6-9, 2011.

For those unfamiliar where Guiuan, Eastern Samar is located click http://g.co/maps/6be3s The nearest major commercial airport is located in Tacloban City on Leyte Island. Travel distance from the airport to the surf site is 175km of which 170km is paved concrete roads. Guiuan has its own airport that would cut down road travel to 20km.

I have yet to visit other surf sites but the highlights of this place are the beautiful rock formation to the north, sandy white beaches and very few people living on the beach. Making this your private surf site.




7th Odyssey Waves National Surfing Competition by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 1/1000 ƒ/8 ISO640 700mm


----------

